# Replacement tyres



## Jooles

Have a Hymer B614 on Michelin XC camping tyres 215/75 r16c 113,I need to replace them........does anyone have any recomendations?Is the Michelin Agilis camper type value for money?


----------



## AL8

Have you read this

I've got H09's & (IMO) they are the bee's knees...


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,
Sorry about hitting the thanks button.

Agilis Camping are not the cheapest by a long way but you can use them legally as "winter tyres" if you visit northern Europe.


----------



## higgy2

Just ordered a couple of Continental Vanco tyres from the below
site. Decent price with fitting, valve inc.

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/


----------



## moblee

I'm looking at Avon av 9's 215/75R/16 with a 116 load rating ANY good anybody :?:


----------



## Spacerunner

I recently had a full set of Falken HS-437 VAN 215/70 R15C 109/107R 8PR fitted. Cost was £78 each from MyTyres plus £24 for fitting.
These are winter tyres but I intend to keep them on all year.
If they don't wear very well then it hasn't busted the bank, but if they do perform reasonably then I've saved a lot of money.


----------



## BwB

Ask your insurance if they are happy for you not to use specific motorhome tyres. If the worse happens you don't want your claim dismissed because you've got the wrong tyres on.

I've tried several van tyre brands but find the Michelin Agilis Camper are my tyre of choice. Barter with the supplier though.


----------



## Spacerunner

BwB said:


> Ask your insurance if they are happy for you not to use specific motorhome tyres. If the worse happens you don't want your claim dismissed because you've got the wrong tyres on.
> 
> I've tried several van tyre brands but find the Michelin Agilis Camper are my tyre of choice. Barter with the supplier though.


I did phone the insurance company, Caravan Guard, and they really didn't want to know any details and didn't treat change of tyres as a 'modification'. They just made a note that the tyres had been renewed, most probably to make me feel happier/important. :roll:


----------



## Stanner

Spacerunner said:


> I recently had a full set of Falken HS-437 VAN 215/70 R15C 109/107R 8PR fitted. Cost was £78 each from MyTyres plus £24 for fitting.


How long ago was that?

Price is currently shown as


> Our price only £115.30


So you did well to get them for that price.


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*

Hello,

Best value quality Japanese Summer tyres you will get at the moment are falken R51's.

Compare the tread to that of the Overpriced michelin Agilis Camping that are around £100 more each.

If you want Winters, look at Falken HS-437 Van at £100 ish each or the Toyo H09's at £120ish. Or stretch to the Popular Vredstein Snowtracs at £130.

Your problem is the tyre size you have is expensive.

If you dont want Winters, have to say the R51's are a very good price.

TM


----------



## NeilandDebs

*tyres*

Hello

I have michelin agilis campers all round. Quite on the road noise and good grip. Throughly recommend them. They are expensive but they work!


----------



## teemyob

*Re: tyres*



NeilandDebs said:


> Hello
> 
> I have michelin agilis campers all round. Quite on the road noise and good grip. Throughly recommend them. They are expensive but they work!


Which is a Fair comment.

I have 2 sets of Michelin Agilis Alpin Winters. But I did not pay a massive amount for them.

The problem here is that the Michelin Campers are coming out at around £160+each.

So my opinion was that they are just far too expensive for what they are.

TM


----------



## moblee

I was Quoted £158 for Michelins,£152 for Continental & £111 for Avon AV9 (Van tyres) today from Kingsway 

My Kontiki is 3.8t & my Local kwik fit don't want to lift it :!:


----------



## Spacerunner

Stanner said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently had a full set of Falken HS-437 VAN 215/70 R15C 109/107R 8PR fitted. Cost was £78 each from MyTyres plus £24 for fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

January 18th. They were delivered 5 days later f.o.c.

Just ordered a pair of Falken all year tyres for the Honda Jazz at £37 each.


----------



## teemyob

*size*



moblee said:


> I was Quoted £158 for Michelins,£152 for Continental & £111 for Avon AV9 (Van tyres) today from Kingsway
> 
> My Kontiki is 3.8t & my Local kwik fit don't want to lift it :!:


What Size?

TM


----------



## moblee

215/75R 16 I asked for 116 Load rating.


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



moblee said:


> 215/75R 16 I asked for 116 Load rating.


Summers:
Toyo H09 and Nokian Hakka C around £100

If you want Winters

Comtrac Winters are superb.

Not much around in All-Season.

TM


----------



## moblee

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> Toyo H09 and Nokian Hakka C around £100
> Not much around in All-Season.
> 
> TM


Cheers TM

Are these van tyres :?: 
Any problems with Insurance if the worst happened :?:


----------



## teemyob

*van tyres*

Yes, Van tyres.

Motorhomes DO NOT ned to be fitted with camping/camper tyres on. Camping Tyres are only made by a couple of manufacturers and not in every size (they do not make camping tyres in all sizes for motorhome or camper chassis).

If you are unsure, always inform your insurers

TM

E&OE!


----------



## javea

*Re: Tyres*



moblee said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toyo H09 and Nokian Hakka C around £100
> Not much around in All-Season.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers TM
> 
> Are these van tyres :?:
> Any problems with Insurance if the worst happened :?:
Click to expand...

Just check with your insurers and get written confirmation that they are acceptable to them - shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## moblee

E&OE!  

Alright TM Just asking for Advice :lol: 

See my signature :arrow: A word to the wise ain´t necessary - it´s the stupid ones that need the advice" Like ME.


----------



## teemyob

*fun E&OE*

Just for fun, you are the first that noticed.

TM


----------



## kenny

*tyres*

Hi many years ago i was told the difference with camping tyres and van tyres was to do do with the van being parked up in sun light for long periods of time which affects the wall of the tyre, has a van tyre wall will be damaged by the sun , times may have altered this, has any one got the ho tyres on a 4.5tn van kenny


----------



## nicholsong

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 215/75R 16 I asked for 116 Load rating.
> 
> 
> 
> Summers:
> Toyo H09 and Nokian Hakka C around £100
> 
> If you want Winters
> 
> Comtrac Winters are superb.
> 
> Not much around in All-Season.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Trev you stated Toyo H09 as 'Summers', I hope this was a typo and you meant H08, as you previously said H09 are Winter.

Geoff


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

*Re: Tyres*



javea said:


> Just check with your insurers and get written confirmation that they are acceptable to them - shouldn't be a problem.


I would love to have eavesdropped on this guy's conversation with his insurers...!
(Photo today in Agadir)


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

*Re: Tyres*



javea said:


> Just check with your insurers and get written confirmation that they are acceptable to them - shouldn't be a problem.


Just wonder about this guy's conversation with his insurers about tyres...!
Photo today Agadir
Patrick


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Tyres*



nicholsong said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 215/75R 16 I asked for 116 Load rating.
> 
> 
> 
> Summers:
> Toyo H09 and Nokian Hakka C around £100
> 
> If you want Winters
> 
> Comtrac Winters are superb.
> 
> Not much around in All-Season.
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trev you stated Toyo H09 as 'Summers', I hope this was a typo and you meant H08, as you previously said H09 are Winter.
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Yes Typo Geoff.

Toyo H08 are Summers H09 Winters

Trev


----------



## moblee

Are these suitable for Motorhomes :?: I'd expect a no return policy.

8O No info with the link....They're Falken R51's 215/75/16c 113

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b444s5...ALKEN_R51_FALKEN_R_51_-_215_75_R16_C_113R_TL_


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

I have R51`s fitted to our Van. Not really had much chance to try them out to any degree. But what I have tried they seem to do the job, quiet enough on the road and seem to grip well on the grass.

Stupidly cheap as well at Camskill compared to others.


----------

